# PubMed- [New drugs for the treatment of constipation.]



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*[New drugs for the treatment of constipation.]*

Med Klin (Munich). 2010 Jul;105(7):475-8

Authors: Adam B, Liebregts T, Gerken G

This review introduces new therapeutic options in the treatment of chronic idiopathic constipation and irritable bowel syndrome with constipation. Therefore, prucalopride and lubiprostone are discussed including their mechanisms and side effects. In addition, other substances that are currently under evaluation such as renzapride and linaclotide are described, since recent results showed a significant effect in patients with constipation. Thus, after the withdrawal of tegaserod due to cardiac side effects, new potent drugs are now available for the treatment of constipation.

PMID: 20676949 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

